# Live video stream Jorge Luis Prats debut recital



## Maze

Miami Herald "...in these technically impressive times, playing of this calibre is rarely encountered".

http://live.monteverdi.tv/jorge-luis-prats-amsterdam/

Live video stream: November 2nd - 8:15 CET. Available till 48hrs after.
Free of charge.

"His technical ability is outstanding...utterly absorbed in the music, he extracted a fantastically wide range of tone and volume. His pianissimos were breathtaking and laced with suspense…Prats is a staggering artist, a beautifully quiet performer, neither showy nor flamboyant, whose superb technique complements his skill in musical interpretation".


----------

